# Kribensis Breeding issue



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So Ive had a pair of Kribs male and female for over a year now and they don't seem to breed, they have sand, a cave, and great water but don't breed, they seem to be stuck, it's like they don't want to, my male goes into the cave for a week or so and so does she, they get mean, and poof, nothing happens after that, no fry, no eggs, nothing. then they return to milling around the tank for a month or so and repeat, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

set up a nice planted 15 or 20 long..put them and their cave in it..set temp at 80 degrees..feed well for a week or so..do a 50% water change..they should get busy.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I switched out their caves for a terra cota pot, they seem to like it better the cave they had before had 3 openings, they were too busy defending them to get busy


----------

